# Is it ok to connect 2 fans to 3 pin connector?



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is it ok if I connect 2 120mm fans to one 3pin motherboard connector using a y spliter so I can control them both in ASIS fan xpert?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

No , use a fan controller or connect them properly.


----------



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember seeing a cable, i think at microcenter, i cant fird it now, that did something like connected to molex power 4 pin and to 3 pin, and it used the power from molex and used speed control from 3 pin, so basically it was being powered by molex but controlled still on motherboard. Anyone know where i can find this, if it exists. If it is at microcenter that would be great.


----------



## kr0490 (Feb 24, 2009)

Basically, if the cable i mentioned above does not exist, i nee something in which i can have 2 fans controlled by one connection on mobo so they will both follow my settings in fan xpert. If you can find something cheap that is at micro center that would again be great, since i live right near one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Newegg.com - Link Depot POW-ADT-3P4 Power 4 pin adapter to 3 pin fan adapter


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You cant have two rpm signals from two fans going into one port on the motherboard and have it display the right speed or control them accurately.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to say, but emosun is absolutely correct in this case. Each fan has to be controlled by it's own fan port, or a fan controller must be utilized.


----------

